# Wanted ginger female kitten



## JoanneEmilyStubbs (Aug 25, 2012)

I would like to know if anybody from around the stoke-on-trent/staffordshire area or up to 10 miles away, has a ginger tabby/ginger female. I already have i ginger tabby boy called fergie, and me and my mum have been searching for a ginger tabby/ginger girl since we had fergie. he is 5 months old and we would like one round about the same age or two months older.

Here is my email 
[email protected]

please email me if you have a female ginger tabby or know anybody who has, who is from where i described above. 
But please give me your name, email, address and a picture of the kitten.
I would really really appreciate it if people would get in touch.
Me and my mum have been searching for a female ginger tabby for weeks.

here is a image of my kitten fergie when we first had him. its not very good quality but he is a ginger tabby boy. you can only see his face i know but he was gorgeous at 5-6 weeks old








thankyou.:thumbup:


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, two things: firstly, don't type your email address fully on a forum. There are spambots that trawl forums looking for precisely this information and you will quickly find an inbox full of offers from distant members of Nigerian royalty if you leave it up here. Secondly, I'm afraid to say that without specifying your reasons for wanting a _specific colour and type of cat that is the opposite gender of the one you already have _(), you will find people on this forum may be unhelpful with the search. More info, please?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know of any female Gingers at the moment, but I keep my eyes peeled for one


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

doing a quick search OP is a volunteer at RSPCA so would have thought they would have been first port of call  don`t suppose they are looking for spayed ginger kitten


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought they were fairly rare, my first cat was mostly tabby but had ginger in places, I thought percentage wise more males were all ginger/white? Or is this an 'urban myth'?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

25% of gingers are female and 75% male


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

PennyGC said:


> I thought they were fairly rare, my first cat was mostly tabby but had ginger in places, I thought percentage wise more males were all ginger/white? Or is this an 'urban myth'?


 I've had three ginger/ginger and white females and yes, they are less common than ginger toms. A tortie or ginger female can produce a ginger female kitten because she carries the ginger gene, but black/white/tabby/grey etc females cannot. This is why ginger females are less common than ginger toms (as only certain mothers can produce them). People will try to sell ginger female kittens for a lot of money and try to make out that they are really rare....but not so, they are just not terribly common compared to black etc. Yes, I am a mine of useless information.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

I saw 3 at one rescue, when I was looking for disabled cats. You may be able to get one of them, but they have to be spayed first.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

oh, ok thanks for that


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

why dont you try rescues centres??


----------



## JoanneEmilyStubbs (Aug 25, 2012)

me and my mum have always wanted a ginger female after my old cat Muffin who was black and white basically got ran over :/ but we could only find a gorgeous ginger boy who we have now. 
my mum said she'd like to have 1 litter out of our boy and a ginger girl, then get her 'done'.
but i dont want to breed her if we find one!
i absolutely adore ginger cats now, we've technically adopted next doors ginger and white older boy who's 2, he loves my little ginger kitten fergie  we took him in cause next door kept going on holidays and neglecting him and he always came round mine crying for food and he just wanted love and cuddles off somebody. so we took him in and now he is happy with our little fergie, The older ginger billy has been done.

so we are just after a little ginger girl, i miss having a girl cat, there not as naughty as my two ginger boys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Truthfully, I only know of rescued ginger females, that have to be desexed. If there is a CHANCE you/your mother will want to breed from your cats, I and many cat lovers will not be happy to help you. If you think are a cat lover, if you are aware of the crisis of too many cats, and you want to breed moggies...


----------

